# user name change anyone ??



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what I have to do to change my username
at present it is garyttroadster
I don't own a roadster anymore i own a 3.2 V Coupe this is causing confusion when enquiring about parts/advice etc 
I want to change my user name but don't know how? any advice/help appreciated
Regards
Gary


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Contact one of the Administrators via PM, Nem or kmpowell


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Nem did mine - was really easy, kept your post count as well...

all the best


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

So do we need to watch out for garyi'vesoldmyroadsterandboughtattv6coupe :roll:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

triplefan said:


> So do we need to watch out for garyiv'esoldmyroadsterandboughtattv6coupe :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT Ade said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > So do we need to watch out for garyiv'esoldmyroadsterandboughtattv6coupe :roll:
> ...


+1 

I changed my username a year or so ago and it was very quick and easy.

Charlie


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just let me know what you want to change to, as long as it's available I'll get it swapped over for you.


----------

